# Cattleya schilleriana "memory Roberto Kautzky"



## dodidoki (Nov 4, 2012)

For a long long time it was a lost variety. AWZ orchids in Brasil has again this unique peloric form. You can see it:
http://www.awzorchids.com.br/en/
There in no available plant yet in trade unfortunately.


----------



## cattmad (Nov 4, 2012)

wow, that is a rare beauty


----------



## John Boy (Nov 4, 2012)

and again... *they'll not tissue-culture it to be sure*. They'll "line-breed" her, to sell the 2" seedlings for 5000$ a piece (_for a "maybe"), _so that the original plant has the chance to die like all others for the sake of it.

Sounds frustrated? It's the way it works in Brazil, and so I'll continue to boykott them for as long as it takes.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 4, 2012)

I would love that.
The ethics of some nurseries is certainly questionable.


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree with you, getting a perfectly same genetical form need to do mericlone, otherwise this rare fenotyp maybe will lost again. I don't understand AWZ.


----------



## John Boy (Nov 5, 2012)

It has nothing to do with AWZ, it's the system that sneaked it's way into Brazil under the mantle of "*a mericloned plant is automatically worthless*".... I take it that any breeder these days, would find himself cut out of the loop if he did a mericlone of anything important (in Brazil that is).
*Even IF!!! they saw reason to do it with this one plant, it would be a hard sell.... to tell the world why otherwise we needed to buy seedling of "A" X "B" if there was a better way to get the real deal... *

And what a lot of balls that is!!!:evil:


----------



## John Boy (Nov 5, 2012)

Actually, I have a feeling that *this plant could very well be the most important plant coming “out of” Brazil this century*. Maybe this matter is too important to just leave it there, and we might have to consider causing some international fuzz about it, should they refuse to mericlone this plant.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 5, 2012)

Buy it. Clone it. Sell the flasks!


----------



## Paul (Nov 5, 2012)

yeeeerk!! that's the most horrible schilleriana I've ever seen ... my opinion lol
no doubt there will be people interested in that rarity ...


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 6, 2012)

very interested!


----------

